# Homestead Poodles



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

On a quick look, there were a few red flags for me...

I, personally, don't like Online Ordering of a living being. 

I also saw terms like "teacup" and "pocket", and that those cost more. 

Finally, their "Guarantee" has a LOT of "not covered" conditions, and is only for 1 year. They also seem to do very little health testing (only PRA?), but I'm not up on the appropriate testing needed for TPoos.

Personally I would take a pass on this breeder, but everyone has their own opinions.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## Kclucas (Nov 18, 2012)

sparkyjoe said:


> On a quick look, there were a few red flags for me...
> 
> I, personally, don't like Online Ordering of a living being.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the reply.. Having someone else point out things really helps. Sometimes I don't pay attention to certain things, I really need to work on that.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

SparkyJoe said everything I was thinking


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I see that they have some testing done on their dogs. But no show or sport/working titles. I like to see some kind of titles on dogs to show that their conformation and temperament is up to snuff and also don't like to go by just a website. Anyone can make a good website. 

Get references, get in touch with the poodle club in your area, go to a show and if someone's name keeps coming up, pay attention. If you say what area you're in, maybe someone here knows of some reputable breeders. 

Keep looking and researching. There's a thread on this forum about how to find a good breeder.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

*kclucas* (and I) are in North Carolina. We are both looking for toy poodles. She's looking for silver beige...I'm looking for light colored (white, cream or apricot).


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

You might start a thread with a title stating that you're looking for a tpoo in N.C. does anyone know of good breeders? I'm in western Wa so I'm no help. But again...look at your region's Poodle Club for one place to start. It takes a lot of research but will be worth it in the end to get a good, healthy pup with excellent temperament. Very important. Good luck.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> You might start a thread with a title stating that you're looking for a tpoo in N.C. does anyone know of good breeders? I'm in western Wa so I'm no help. But again...look at your region's Poodle Club for one place to start. It takes a lot of research but will be worth it in the end to get a good, healthy pup with excellent temperament. Very important. Good luck.


kclucas has already started threads, the problem is that there are very few in our area that aren't puppy mill/BYBs. It's frustrating. I read in an article about finding the dog you want "be willing to wait longer than you want, spend more than you want, and drive farther than you want." Apparently, it's VERY true for those of us in NC. :banghead::banghead:


----------



## Kclucas (Nov 18, 2012)

I have been asking around and I do have a list I'm trying to narrow down. I've emailed a couple breeders already just to see what they have or if they knew anyone else. I've been looking/asking around here and there for months, but now I'm trying to get more serious about my searching.
I do have a certain color I have in mind that I like and maybe that's not the best thing... I don't know. I'm trying not to be too picky about color since at the end of the day the health and temperament do matter the most.

Thanks for all the opinions I'm really taking everything everyone has to say into consideration. I'm just really new at this and I'm new to poodles so I'm still learning what I should be looking for.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I recommend against having puppies shipped. It is scary to think about a tiny tpoo pup in the cargo department of an airline. I also think it is important to see the kennel and the conditions in which the puppies spend their early lives since that is such an important developmental time for them. I would look at the Poodle Club of America and AKC for breeder referrals. Maybe you can find a couple of people who are good prospects that are a weekend trip away that you both could visit by doing that kind of research. I agree with Poodlebeguiled about the breeder being involved in active titling of their dogs in conformation and/or performance sports. It shows that they care about demonstrating quality of their dogs through what the dog can do, not just that it looks ok on the outside. Be patient and careful and I am sure you will find a great pup.


----------



## Kclucas (Nov 18, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> I recommend against having puppies shipped. It is scary to think about a tiny tpoo pup in the cargo department of an airline. I also think it is important to see the kennel and the conditions in which the puppies spend their early lives since that is such an important developmental time for them. I would look at the Poodle Club of America and AKC for breeder referrals. Maybe you can find a couple of people who are good prospects that are a weekend trip away that you both could visit by doing that kind of research. I agree with Poodlebeguiled about the breeder being involved in active titling of their dogs in conformation and/or performance sports. It shows that they care about demonstrating quality of their dogs through what the dog can do, not just that it looks ok on the outside. Be patient and careful and I am sure you will find a great pup.


I do agree with you there.. Shipping was never an option with me, even if a breeder offered it I wouldn't go that route. That's why I'm looking for breeders that I can drive to see the conditions, meet the puppy and its parents. I will try checking on the things you mentioned and also keep in mind your advice. Thank you very much.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Personally, I just consider flying out to pick up my puppy part of the initial expense of getting my perfect companion who will hopefully share the next 15 years of my life. 
And if your reaction to that is OMG - I am not going to add $300 -$1,000 to the price of my puppy, my response to you is how much did you spend on your last vacation? Well, I choose to skip vacationing, and invest my money in something that is going to give me fun and relaxation every day of my life for the next 15 years, rather then spend it on something that will b over in a week!
In the big picture, finding my dream puppy is well worth the sacrifice!
I just feel very grateful that I have a reputable breeder that I have known for over fifteen years that I can trust to accurately and honestly represent a puppy to me - I shudder to think how much it would cost me if I had to be flying around the country to see puppies who I might have to turn down if they were not accurately represented!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Personally, I just consider flying out to pick up my puppy part of the initial expense of getting my perfect companion who will hopefully share the next 15 years of my life.
> And if your reaction to that is OMG - I am not going to add $300 -$1,000 to the price of my puppy, my response to you is how much did you spend on your last vacation? Well, I choose to skip vacationing, and invest my money in something that is going to give me fun and relaxation every day of my life for the next 15 years, rather then spend it on something that will b over in a week!
> In the big picture, finding my dream puppy is well worth the sacrifice!
> I just feel very grateful that I have a reputable breeder that I have known for over fifteen years that I can trust to accurately and honestly represent a puppy to me - I shudder to think how much it would cost me if I had to be flying around the country to see puppies who I might have to turn down if they were not accurately represented!
> ...


*Tiny Poodles* - At least for me not flying is more about my fear of flying than it is about the cost. That's why I'd rather drive...


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

silver beige appears not to be a common color. i have only seen a couple of breeders (on the web, which admittedly does not include all breeders) claiming to have a silver beige available - and they are fairly large scale breeders located in the midwest, the west or on the west coast. 

as far as flying: i believe some at pf have managed to find intermediaries willing to do that.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

hopetocurl said:


> *Tiny Poodles* - At least for me not flying is more about my fear of flying than it is about the cost. That's why I'd rather drive...


Oh, I completely understand that! 
Do you have a trusted friend or family member who might do it for you if you paid the fare?
Perhaps you could go by train or Greyhound - though I don't know if they accept dogs in carriers?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Tiny Poodles, I wasn't speaking against the idea of flying to pick up a puppy that you would bring back in the cabin with you. I actually agree with you that if you have to add transport costs into the equation of bringing home a new puppy those costs are small in comparison to the peace of mind about health and temperament, and the quality of what you will enjoy with a well chosen puppy over the course of its lifetime.

I don't like the idea of puppies flying alone as cargo. When my brother had a mini doxie puppy shipped from Missouri to NY/JFK he and the other puppy on the same flight (a yorkie as I recall) ended up going to a regular freight pick up area (a couple of miles away on the other side of the airport) at JFK rather than coming to the site in the lower level of the passenger terminal where they were supposed to go. It was early December (not frigid, but not comfortable outside for long). It took more than an hour and a half from when the flight arrived until the airline figured out where the puppies were and to bring them back to where the families were waiting to pick them up. Both of them seemed fine when we opened the crates and the doxie is fine, but it was a very unsettling hour and a half++ waiting to have the puppies turned over to us. You are very lucky to have such a great relationship with a good breeder. Lily's breeder (who was a short drive away) isn't producing anymore, so when I get ready for the next pup I will have to travel. It adds a lot to the process to think about adding plane trips into the equation.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I have friends who are in the dog transportation business... He's escorted dogs to/from as far away as Hong Kong and even Europe. I have thought about having him travel for me.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i should also add that when speaking of flying an eight to ten week old puppy, especially one as tiny as a toy, i am talking about flying with the puppy in the cabin. older toys, well, i am not opposed to shipping, though of course the best option is if the dog can be in the cabin with a caretaker. that's one reason a toy will be my next dog. my current dog is too big to fly in the cabin and while i have flown him in cargo, it was only out of necessity.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

That would be wonderful hopestocurl!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Lily, I understand completely - I have had puppies shipped in the past, and it went fine, but I have grown older, wiser, and more over protective since then!
Really the key to picking up a puppy is finding a really trustworthy breeder - I can't imagine how devastating it would be to fly out and find a completely different puppy then what was described offered to you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

There are actually good breeders in ghd Mid Atlantic. You just need to know where to look. 

Arey Poodles is now in NC & have beautiful Silvers & Show
Dalin Toy Poodles is in Virginia & shows
Darcon Toy Poodles is in SC & show
Shiann Toy Poodles in Myrtle Beac SC, shows AKC & UKC, Reds, Apricots, Silvers
Bridget Stewart has Toy Poodles & Chinese Cresteds & shows, NC Raleigh/Durham
Charlene Lognion Clay is in NC- Mount Olive Shows
Judy Ackner of Ecola is in Virginia & has Reds, Apricots & Parties, Shows UKC

There is an AKC show coming up in Raleigh/ Durham in March/April

UKC show in Hickory, NC is first weekend in April I think. I will be there & so will Yvonne of Vonstarr Toy Poodles from Jacksonville Florida. We will be showing.

There are lots of good breeders. Just need to know how to hook up with them.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

The Raleigh cluster shows start on Wed, March 19 & go through Sunday. Central Carolina Poodle club is holding a Rally, Obedience shows on Saturday.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I forgot C-More Poodles in TN- Eastern part is AKC & currently has a 4-5 month old White. Said if she couldn't find a home soon she would show the Poodle herself. The Brown Male stud that I love is the brother to the Sire I used with my dog Louisa, & Sire of my dog Echo.


----------

